# Coral in a FOWLR sysytem



## jimMech (Oct 20, 2007)

I am in the initial (Curing/Cycling) stage of my 75g FOWLR system. I have yet to decide the fish that I will eventually add but wanted some input on the possibility of adding some corals to this system with some fish. I have been told this is a bad idea...?? I am new to the marine side of the hobby but have learned to get LOTS of advice from multiple sources to make an educated determination on many issues with my freshwater systems.


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

i would decide which fish you want to add before thinking about coral, that may very well determine whether or not coral is even an option, also keep in mind that adding coral, (with very few exceptions), will require upgrading your lighting system which can get expensive, and also dosing of various chemicals, calcium, iodide, strontium, etc, as well as probably having to increase your flow inside the aquarium. If you want to give me a list of the fish that you are potentially interested in i would be glad to tell you if they are considered reef/coral safe or not, as well as answer any specific questions you may have : )


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

gym is on top of it I agee. there are some corals that you may not have to upgrade lighting for. Mushrooms and button polyps also chili coral would do great. any coral that does not live with light only. there are not many out there. 

Mushrooms could live in a toilet bowl just about. The button polyps would like more light and may stuggle but they have a chance. also the chili dosn't like much light so he should do fine. 

Well what lighting/flow d0 you have now?

also yes what fish do you want to put into the tank. Fish are fine with reef tanks as long as they are reef safe fish. also you may not want to add as many fish if you are going to go the rought of coral. they will want cleaner water quality then the fish will need.

Roger


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Well the most obvious answer is that once you begin adding corals you no longer have a "Fish Only" system. On that note if you decide to focus on fish and add a little flash, add some mushrooms, xenia, and Green Star Polyps as most soft corals should manage with minimal effort.


----------



## jimMech (Oct 20, 2007)

*Thanks*

That you so much for the useful information... Currently lighting is minimal as I initially planned this to be a fish only system. There are 2 48" florecent tubes in my hood (standard w/ aquarium). I haven't really decided on the fish as of yet but would like to add a Tang and Clownfish initially.


----------

